# I have Scuds!!! HELP!!!



## flipside25 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I need some help.

I was gravel vacuuming my tank during my water change and noticed a bunch of these little white shrimp like inverts in my gravel. I sucked a few up because i wanted to take a closer look. I did some research and their called scuds apparently they hitch hiked on plants -___- Great just my luck, and I thought snails were bad. These guys just hide in my gravel and ive never actually see them crawl around unless i vacuum the gravel. I know they are not harmful, but their just annoying, help me get rid of them.

Help Me Please!:frown:


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

Why are they such a problem if they don't do harm and you didn't even notice them until now, they must not be that visible?


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Free fish food


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Leave them alone. They are good for your tank


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Scuds are usually beneficial.

The ones that your fish don't get will eat extra fish food and help to keep your tank clean.


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

Scuds aren't bad, but if you want to get rid of them just get some Scarlet Badis or Pygmy Sunfish. They are great little hunters.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I let my Betta go on Safari hunting scuds in my Plant grow out tanks. Scuds are a sign of a healthy tank.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't scuds eat plants though ?


----------



## flipside25 (Jun 29, 2011)

I know they are harmless but i just want something to feast on them. I have dwarf rainbows, bloodfin tetras and pygmy corys. I wanted to see wat fish would eat em. At my lfs they said try some gobys, or small loaches.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

My Betta is a HMPK pretty fast guy as he doesn't have the over done finnage. He's pretty cool to watch as he's stalking on the hunt.


----------



## flipside25 (Jun 29, 2011)

I dont think my betta would do so well with the tetras and rainbows. I was looking into bumblebee gobys heard they hunt these things


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

flipside25 said:


> Hey guys, I need some help. Help Me Please!:frown:


I had scuds once. Went to the doctor and she gave me some ointment and it cleared right up.


Scuds appear to be harmless. They will eat uneaten food. They are scavengers.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

They're absolutely NOT "harmless", because:

a. They eat plants (mosses to be specific). 

b. they compete with CRS and other shrimp for food

c. They attack shrimp after they've molted and are less protected by the shell (and they also attack baby shrimps)

d. They're UGLY! Isn't the whole point of an aquarium aesthetics? They damage the aesthetics crawling around everywhere, they're nasty little creatures. The cockroach of aquariums. Yuk

Okay, now.. how do I get rid of them?? :confused1:


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Ada I know your post is a few months old and that you've probably already taken care of it, but I'm going to leave you a link here that deals with this very issue. And I am in agreement with you. At first I thought they were harmless, but after few months passed I very quickly changed my mind.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78015&highlight=

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160557


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

trueblu8 said:


> Hey Ada I know your post is a few months old and that you've probably already taken care of it, but I'm going to leave you a link here that deals with this very issue. And I am in agreement with you. At first I thought they were harmless, but after few months passed I very quickly changed my mind.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78015&highlight=


Thanks very much for that! Coincidentally, I saw one today, after I thought I'd completely gotten rid of them. Little bastards seem indestructible.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Where do scuds come from? How do people get them in their tanks? Can you buy them anywhere?


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

They usually come in on plants. And yes you can buy them but I don't see why you would want to unless you're looking to start a colony to feed your fish with. They are looked at as unwanted pests or a live food for fish. Trust me you don't want scuds. They're not pretty to look at and they will eat your plants. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate these little bastards, been fighting them in my shrimp tank (hunting with a turkey baster).

Wouldn't care so much in a fish tank.


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Same here. Lol. Since I've been turkey basting I haven't seen them as much and the shrimp seem to be coming out more.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I think you just have to get all the shrimp out temporarily and pour like a gallon of sparkling water in there..


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

WestHaven said:


> Where do scuds come from? How do people get them in their tanks? Can you buy them anywhere?


Google knows all. Seek and ye shall find.


----------



## Michael M (Sep 20, 2012)

I kind of want to add scuds to my tank as food for my clawed frogs..


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

trueblu8 said:


> They usually come in on plants. And yes you can buy them but I don't see why you would want to unless you're looking to start a colony to feed your fish with. They are looked at as unwanted pests or a live food for fish. Trust me you don't want scuds. They're not pretty to look at and they will eat your plants. Sorry for the late reply.


I used to have them in my 40 gallon. They hitchhiked on some plants that I bought. I didn't realize they actually were harmful to plants. This definitely explains why I had no success keeping plants in my tank. I had algae problems, but beyond that, I couldn't keep easy to grow plants like Amazon swords or vals alive in my tank. 

At any rate, I used to think the scuds were cool. There were a ton that took up residence in my filter. I'm glad I don't have to deal with them now.


----------



## chan0482 (Sep 30, 2011)

ADA said:


> I think you just have to get all the shrimp out temporarily and pour like a gallon of sparkling water in there..


I have read that this is a good way to nuke em because it will temporarily skyrocket CO2 levels and plummet pH. From what i hear it doesn't hurt plants if you leave them in there and shouldn't adversely affect water after. Definitely need to remove shrimps and put em in a different tank in a breeder net or something.

(i have never tried this btw, so i cant speak from first hand experience)


----------



## Tiamat86 (Aug 20, 2013)

How long should you leave the sparkling water in the tank for? A couple hours, a day? How much should you use? I just found what I think is a scud in my tank and I'm looking for an easy way to get rid of them. That thing creeped me out so much!


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anybody tried this yet? If so please post back here. I think I am going to soon. I want to be rid of them once and for all. 
When I do I'll let you guys know how it went.


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I did it guys, although on a smaller scale, and it works! Now to try it on the 10 gallon.


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Tiamat86 said:


> How long should you leave the sparkling water in the tank for? A couple hours, a day? How much should you use? I just found what I think is a scud in my tank and I'm looking for an easy way to get rid of them. That thing creeped me out so much!


I would get as many shrimp out as you can, siphon down to the substrate, and then fill up with as much club soda or sparkling water as needed, then cover the top with saran wrap so as not to let any oxygen in, lights off, and then wait for a couple hours to a day. 
I would clean your filters and sponges as well. Oh and if the little ones creeped you out take a look at these.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/post...-supergiant-crustaceans-made-off-new-zealand/


----------



## ryantakahara (Apr 4, 2020)

Thought I'd share my technique that got rid of almost all of them in less than a week. Get a large carrot and slice it so you have a good 1-2 inch flat piece about half inch thick. Boil it until you can poke through it easily. Put the carrot on a long metal kabob skewer about 1 inch from the bottom and then place it so it rests about 1 inch above your gravel, with a flat part just above the gravel. Wait at least 4 hours or more, The scuds will slowly attach themselves to the bottom side of the carrot, especially at night when the lights are out. Then slowly pull the skewer up out of the tank. The scuds will hang on. Drop the carrot in a cup and rinse them off in the sink. Repeat until they are gone. Your shrimp will always jump off as you pull them out of the water, but scuds like to hang on, as long as you dont bump the skewer into anything. Have fun!


----------

